# When SHTF, Knowledge=Power, HAM & Shortwave here



## mikejobmiller (Oct 19, 2013)

Here's two great radios for about all your SHTF comm needs, check it out..






Baofeng UV5R, $35
Kaito Voyager Pro, $55

I aint selling, I'm just saying....


----------



## jerryk959 (Oct 27, 2013)

I have 3 of the Baofeng radios. They work great.


----------



## bountyhunter26 (Feb 2, 2010)

I have 2 of the Baofeng UV-B5 radios. I have no problems with them. For the money they work great. I also have 2 FT270 Yaesu 1 FT60 and 2 FT 2900 Yaesu radios, No problem with them either.


----------



## ndutchak1985 (Apr 5, 2011)

Also own a Baofeng UV-5RA. For the price its an amazing little radio, extremely light, has very good reception.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Mikejob...

Search Baofeng (or Bao Feng... or even UV5R) on here and you will find we have talked about them a LOT!!


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

How about an intro post?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Interesting reference material:

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f5/shtf-prepper-radio-frequency-list-20051/


----------

